# "That's a GOOD one!"



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

Left out of Ocean Springs at about 8:00 Tuesday morning and headed for the shelf. Picked up a small wahoo off a buoy and continued our way south to the Ram only to find some water resembling chocolate milk. Made our way to Horn Mt. where we found a pretty nice rip with some blingin' bluewater on the other side. followed the rip a few miles and boated a 132 lb. yellowfin(weight after being bled out and on ice for 2 days.) Continued down the rip until daylight ran out. We picked up anotherwahooabout 15 dolphin including a 36 lb. bull and pretty large cow. Tried to drift with the rip overnight but it started to head north and itdissipated slightly. We headed back to the Ram to discover the brown water had turned to a clear green, but no fish caught. Skull dragged all the way back to the shelf without success, and stopped to catch our limit of aj's and went home. 














































Total:

1 yft

2 wahoo 

15 or so dolphin

7 ajs

hopefully the water conditions will improve quick like.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Right on Kevin.... Right On :toast


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

okay great.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish man!


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

appreciate it cap.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Where Yat John B??? How bout them OS boys??? oke


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

> *Joey_d133 (5/28/2009)*Where Yat John B??? How bout them OS boys??? oke


I ain't trying to start another war man. just tryin to post a report.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report and congrats on the stud YFT


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

forgot to mention the giant pod of whales we saw just north of the ram. pretty cool.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *STICK MAN 22 (5/28/2009)*forgot to mention the giant pod of whales we saw just north of the ram. pretty cool.


Easy.. They will close the gulf off for that. YOu were just joking right...


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank's for the report. Great trip :bowdown


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't see no naked lady...all I saw was some plumber's crack oke Just kidding...thanks for the nice report - way to slay em.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

:reallycrying I wanna go fishing!!! Great Job!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *STICK MAN 22 (5/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Joey_d133 (5/28/2009)*Where Yat John B??? How bout them OS boys??? oke
> ...


well played,...

those are some damn nice fish, that IS how ya do it!,.... sonoke

very nice:bowdown


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice catch congrate on the big yft.:clap


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

Great trip. Nice report.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Damn nice YF and phins!!!


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

appreciate the compliments


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

is that fouad??? he's gotten skrawny hahah

verry good haul....


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

> *John B. (5/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *STICK MAN 22 (5/28/2009)*
> ...


Ha thanks man just had to mess with you



> *alum maverick (5/30/2009)*is that fouad??? he's gotten skrawny hahah
> 
> verry good haul....


And thats not Fouad, Its kendall (STICKMAN).... assuming your speaking of the dark complected individual rocking the blue shorts...


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

yea my bad...didn't mean to diss him lol


----------

